# Boz's Blog of Animal Nonsense 2010



## Boz (Jan 17, 2010)

[align=center]Boz's Blog of Animal Nonsense 2010







[/align][align=center]
* Hello and welcome to my blog!*

 My name is Breanna and I have one dog, a shih tzu named Bosley and four rabbits, Domino, Dolla, Louie and Marley and I am trying very hard to keep it at four. I also love gerbils and you could call me a fanatic. I volunteer at my local shelter weekly and work mainly with the rabbits and small furry critters. I also foster small furry critters working with them to make them more adoptable. 

 For more information about the shelter I volunteer with and the bunnies available there visit:
Sheboygan Shelter Buns


Hope you enjoy my stories and photos! 
[/align]


----------



## Boz (Jan 17, 2010)

[align=center]






*Previous Blogs*

Boz's Rascally Rabbits of 2009
(3rd blog, 2009)

Boz's Brazen Bunnies 2009 
 (2nd Blog, Beginning 2009)
 
 The Odd Three 
(1st Blog, 2008 & Before) 
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*My Rabbits*
[/align][align=center]*



*
*Breed* - French Lop
*Gotcha Day* - December 23rd, 2007
*Birthday* - October 20th, 2007[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*



*
*Breed* - Mini Rex
*Gotcha Day* - June, 2005
*Birthday* - April 28th, 2005*
*[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center] *



*
*Breed* - American Fuzzy Lop
*Gotcha Day* - August 21st, 2008
*Birthday* - May 2nd, 2008 (Guess at day)
[/align][align=center]

*



*
*Breed* - Lionhead Mix
*Gotcha Day* - March, 28th 2009
*Birthday* - Unknown

[/align]


----------



## Boz (Jan 17, 2010)

Well looks like I already got a story!

Meet... uh well she doesn't have a name yet!

She's a 3 month old Mini Rex. Isn't she adorable!? And yes, she is at my house. hehehe 
































And no I'm not keeping her. 

One of the ladies that does a lot with the shelter was down in Grafton doing some adoptions with the cats at Petsmart. Someone came into the store trying to get rid of the bunny. They tried taking it to other places and they weren't open or no one would take it. Worried they might just dump it outside she took it. Then she called me and asked if I could hold her over night because she had no place for a rabbit and here she is! 

She'll go to the shelter either tomorrow or Tuesday (since I might not be able to get there tomorrow).

Anyone looking for a mini rex in Wisconsin?


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Jan 17, 2010)

What lovely rabbits!

Eeek i want the mini rex.
To bad i'm not in Wisconsin.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 17, 2010)

What a cutie...glad she is in good hands


----------



## cheryl (Jan 17, 2010)

Goodness..she is just beautiful.


----------



## Boz (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone!
She was doing mini binkies in her cage before when I went to feed the bunnies.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 17, 2010)

Breanna she's adorable. I'll take her! lol if only I was closer


----------



## Boz (Jan 23, 2010)

About a week ago the bunnies got to go outside.  I didn't get to get any good ones of Domino because 1) It was getting dark and 2) she kept hiding underneath this makeshift tunnel that the rabbits made out of a box sitting against the house.  Dolla was having an absolute blast.





She found a leaf underneath the box. Little Stinker! 















Marley is such a dork. She would literally face plant it into the snow and start digging. That's how she got snow on her face! 












Oh and I got my new SLR Camera on New Years Eve!!  My sister and her husband got me one as a graduation present and they gave it to me early. I got the Nikon D5000 and I absolutely love it. The pictures above were taken with it!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 23, 2010)

I adore your photos (especially of Louie ) and I love your new signature on your photos, too!!!


----------



## Boz (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you very much! Louie has this "look" I don't know how to explain it but he always seems like he's saying "I don't approve" but he just goes with it anyway. 

And thank you! I really like it too. I had made another one before this one but I didn't like it that much. I definitely like the new one better.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 25, 2010)

Your camera takes great pics!!! I want to get a dslr for my rabbit picture taking too, since Kirby is super hard to shoot with a regular camera. Is it hard to operate? 

I love your snow bunny pictures. Even if the bun looks disapproving


----------



## Boz (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for the comment on the pictures! 

It kinda is. There are pre-set options like action mode and stuff but I mainly use the manual mode so I can set everything. It's not too difficult to figure out once you get the hang of it. The Nikons (or at least the D3000 and D5000) seem more user friendly then the Canon cameras. But that's just me.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 28, 2010)

I love the pictures of Marley! I remember my parent's dogs doing that in winter. I guess Marley has that big ol' dewlap to keep her face warm!


----------



## Boz (Jan 31, 2010)

Hehe her dewlap is pretty crazy!

Yesterday I took Marley to Petsmart. Everyone kept saying, That's a HUGE rabbit! 
Then I'd put her on the floor and she'd just flop out right there. It was so funny. People thought she was a cat at first. LOL


----------



## myheart (Feb 1, 2010)

Great start to your new blog, Boz. I love all of the new pics! You must have taken the kids out during the short warm-spell we had. It never dawned on me to take my kids out. Now I feel like I really bad that I missed an opportunity to let them have some fun after seeing your snow-bunnies. Oh well... I'll just keep believing that spring is just around the corner. 

myheart


----------



## Boz (Feb 7, 2010)

I have two foster russian dwarf hamsters and they've been the star of my recent photography. I also have a few of my foster gerbil, Luna. 

Sammy is the blue hamster
Bailey is the Spotted blue.
























































Expect more pictures soon!


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 7, 2010)

WOW u take such great pics...amazing!!!!


----------



## Boz (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank you!!


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 8, 2010)

You're pictures are just amazing! 

I love the one where it looks like the hamster is the ice cream! So creative, how do you come up with these ideas?

You need to take some more pictures! I love them.

-Dawn


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Dies at your photography

I wish you could have photographed my dwarf and syrian when they were alive..
or photograph my current Chinchillas!!!!

So beautiful!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 8, 2010)

ha ha ha cupcake hamster too cute!!!!!!


----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 8, 2010)

*dies from cuteness overload*

Beautiful little hamsters you have!


----------



## pocketsizedrhino (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh I am going to stalk your blog for pictures so much!! 
I love the lime, hamster, kiwi shots!!


----------



## missyscove (Feb 8, 2010)

Great pictures! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Luluznewz (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh wow!! I adore the picture of the fruit and hamster. I would love to have that blown up and framed.

I put it as my desktop background; I hope you don't mind.

Such great photography of just about the cutest hamsters ever!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 8, 2010)

I love your pictures! You should submit some of the little critter ones to cuteoverload.com. They always seem to have small animal photo shoots on there (and they always make me squee!)


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 8, 2010)

I am in love with your new avatar pic...how cool!!!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 8, 2010)

Want to take nice pictures of my bunnies? I'd pay you!


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 8, 2010)

Hamsters!!! So adorable!! I have a dwarfie too but she's a bit older and no longer so photogenic.  They always have such cute faces, though!


----------



## BSAR (Feb 8, 2010)

Great photos!! Such cute hamster ones!! I want a hamster so I can take pics of them in cups! Lol! Your bunners are adorable!!! 

I loooove your camera! I am hoping to the the Nikon D300 later this year or next year, its a lot of money!!


----------



## bengal77 (Feb 8, 2010)

Your photography skills are top notch. Those hamsters are just too cute!


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 8, 2010)

Did you set up your own light box for the hammie pictures? They are simply amazing.

I have a Canon Rebel Xsi and I really love it. I need to start doing more actually photography with it, instead of "shoot & pray" shots of my pets .

What lens do you use with the Nikon, the stock lens? Your pictures are so amazing, that I may think about getting that same Nikon later this year (when I can afford it!).


----------



## Boz (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank you everyone! All your comments really mean a lot to me! 

I got a couple of Louie the other day, and a new one of Sammy so I'll post those up later!

Kelly, I'd come and take pictures of your bunnies!  I'd love to! hehe

Amanda, I am jealous, I want a D300!!

Amy, I did use a photo box! I first used a dish washing bucket (the ones that sit in your stink) since that was all I had. I now made a photo box that's for the small critters. Louie can just fit in it (I got pictures!). I'm making a new one though, a bigger one, for the rabbits. I was considering buying one but for the price, it ain't worth it! I made my small one for, at most, $3-$4 and my new bigger one is no more then $10, if that.

I use the 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G VR Lens. It's the one that came with the camera. I also got a 75-200mm lens but I don't use it for photo box shots.


ETA: also, thank you for the comment on my avatar!


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 9, 2010)

Did you just use the stock flash or do you have an additional one?

I'm going to have to get Ryan to build me a light box so I can do a nice photo shoot of my buns. 

Very inspirational pictures, and I can't wait to see more!

-Dawn


----------



## Boz (Feb 9, 2010)

I have three lights total. Some of those photos I used flash (at a very low setting) other I didn't. On my knew photo box though I use no flash.


----------



## paul2641 (Feb 9, 2010)

What a nack for the camera Jealously ensues!


----------



## Boz (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank you! 

I have some sad news, Luna's gone to the rainbow bridge. 
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=54385&forum_id=27


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 9, 2010)

*Boz wrote: *


> Thank you!
> 
> I have some sad news, Luna's gone to the rainbow bridge.
> http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=54385&forum_id=27



I'm was sad to hear last night you thought you were lossing her. I was hopping she really was having a bad day. Now she can rest in peace 

I really like all your photos. You can to come visit me too and take pictures of my adorable 3??


----------



## Boz (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank you Rebecca, I was hoping she'd make it to. 

haha did I ever tell you about the dream I had with you in it?!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about Luna. I posted in her RB thread. :hug:

*Boz wrote: *


> Kelly, I'd come and take pictures of your bunnies!  I'd love to! hehe


Seriously! I want nice pictures of my bunnies. If you ever go visit HAWS on a small animal trip, bring your camera stuff and let me know. I'm a hop-skip-jump away from there.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 10, 2010)

*Boz wrote: *


> Thank you Rebecca, I was hoping she'd make it to.
> 
> haha did I ever tell you about the dream I had with you in it?!


No Breanna I don't think you told be about a dream with me in it. CRAZY, I hope it was a good


----------



## Boz (Feb 14, 2010)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I'm sorry to hear about Luna. I posted in her RB thread. :hug:
> 
> *Boz wrote: *
> 
> ...


Thank you! :hug:

And I will! I'd love love love to do that! 

Oh and I'm posting more pictures in a bit!


----------



## Boz (Feb 14, 2010)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> *Boz wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Thank you Rebecca, I was hoping she'd make it to.
> ...


I went to visit you at your house and I can't remember much anymore but you had a bunch of cages and you were giving me them and I think I was getting gerbils or something.


----------



## Boz (Feb 15, 2010)

*Happy Valentine's Day!*


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 15, 2010)

I cant get over you photo taking ability...u the man...err...umm... woman...ha ha ha


----------



## Boz (Feb 26, 2010)

hehe thanks!


----------



## hln917 (Feb 26, 2010)

I love the Valentinepictures!My buns would like to know if you can come to NJ and they'll model for you!


----------



## Boz (Feb 26, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Boz (Feb 26, 2010)

More pictures!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 26, 2010)

I like the "Cujo-esque" some at the end!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm a double posting fiend!


----------



## Boz (Feb 28, 2010)

My aunt got a puppy. She's a lab beagle mix. Isn't she adorable!?!?! I wanted to steal her!!


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 28, 2010)

AWW!! I want a puppy so bad!


----------



## Boz (Mar 2, 2010)

I know me too! Unfortunately it just wouldn't work right now.  A puppy is too much work trying to potty training and stuff with me having school. Some day I will though!!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 2, 2010)

too cute i love your pics, the puppy is too cute to


----------



## Boz (Mar 3, 2010)

Today I offically became a bun foster mom!! More info later!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 3, 2010)

*Boz wrote: *


> Today I offically became a bun foster mom!! More info later!


:hyper:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 3, 2010)

*Boz wrote: *


> Today I offically became a bun foster mom!! More info later!


Yah, you finally picked him up. Now I can't wait to watch for updates on how your working with him. He'll be less scared in no time with you.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 3, 2010)

ok i demand picutres of your foster bun!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boz (Mar 3, 2010)

Okay! Here is his story!

Midnight came to the shelter in October. He was a surrender. He is about 5 years old.
Why am I fostering? He is TERRIBLE with human hands! And I'm not just talking about being picked up, or touched, I'm talking about if they are in HIS space he freaks! He grunts, scratches and boxes. To get him out of his cage was a battle. I went slow to remove everything from his cage (so he didn't spill his bowls or his litter box) and after 5 minutes of slowly removing everything (literally snail pace) I waited till the right moment and nabbed him and pulled him up to my chest as fast as possible. If I didn't hold tight enough he'd start thrashing around wildly. I know that sounds harsh but it didn't matter if I went slow or fast, he would freak as soon as I got close so I figured grab him fast and get him in the carrier and get it done fast! I didn't want to stress him out longer then I had to.

However he shows potential (sp?). He'll come up to you in his cage behind the caging and take treats from you. Well actually more like rip them from your figures and grunt!! He kinda reminds me of a young Marley, only worse!

I'm starting him on a routine of feeding in the morning at night and limited pellets, instead of free feeding. I truly believe a routine with feeding can work miracles. 

Pictures later!! :biggrin2:


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh poor little guy! That reminds me a tiny bit of Muffin, except instead of being aggressive toward hands, she was fearful. We get a lot of bunnies at the shelter who won't let you put your hands in their cages. I try to distract them, or let them run out of the cage (we usually put these cage-aggressive ones in the floor level cages) before I try to put my hands in there. Sounds like Midnight really needs some special attention to learn to trust people again; I'm so glad you're fostering him! We had a really aggressive one that went to foster and she warmed up very quickly. In addition, if they've suffered a lot, they can be very angry. We have one that came in from a really sad story--the owner lost her apartment and didn't have anywhere to live, and not only was that a terrible human tragedy, but she had some pets too. When her bunny came into the shelter, he was skinny and had sore hocks, and his ears seem to be falling off a bit at the tips--I suspect frostbite. He's very mean but I hope he'll warm back up to us once he realizes we're not going to let that happen again.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 3, 2010)

oh that reminds me of Sooty, well the part about not like being picked up and when you pick him up having to hold him tightly. oh i still think he is too cute and cant wait to see pics of him, lots and lots of pics


----------



## Boz (Mar 3, 2010)

Here are some pictures!!! 

This is how I found his pen this afternoon. Throwing stuff around!
Kinda boring, but I'll give him more toys and stuff tomorrow!












Got him out (with a little fight) and had him in my lap in a recliner. He was pretty good! Though sometimes he freaked if I touched him and he wasn't expecting it.














































Then I let him run around in our living room. He was having a blast!! 










He liked going in the bathroom. lol








































My mom always gets annoyed when you just "throw" our shoes there.  Midnight thought it was fun!





Bosley doesn't like the bunnies. He sneaks away slowly. 





And then the best part....




BUNNY FLOP!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 3, 2010)

What a cute, grumpy looking little guy! Nice to see he's relaxed in your home!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 3, 2010)

I like this picture.

It looks like he's looking at the Guitar saying "Can I have my Guitar now"


----------



## Boz (Mar 3, 2010)

hehe that was the first time I saw him stand on his hind legs!


----------



## JeffS (Mar 4, 2010)

You kidnapped my Pancake! Give her back!


----------



## myheart (Mar 4, 2010)

Boz, welcome to the foster-bunny world!! Midnight is adorable! I hope he gets the chance to relax a bit and understand that people are able to be good to him.

I know it could be the camera flash or camera angle, but some of the photos look like his eyes might be aging. Not necessarily clouding like with cataracts, but just getting aged lenses. Just wondering if his vision is a bit impaired causing his agression. Just a thought....

myheart


----------



## Boz (Mar 4, 2010)

Hehe he's such a big mushy bunny. I love his chubby looking face.

myheart - Yeah I noticed that, but I thought it was just the flash. Is there a way to test that or something?

I've been making kissing noises before I pet him and I also move my hand around so he can see that it's coming. He's actually settled down a bit already. I've been able to pet him while he's still in HIS space!  Before I couldn't get my hand a foot near him without him lunging and then running off!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 4, 2010)

Can we have picts of the bunnies your sitting for a bit?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 4, 2010)

I am in love and have tears in my eyes cause he reminds me sssssoooooo much of Sooty, I am glad that he is getting to live "the life" with you and i cant wait to watch and see him be able to trust people again with your help. Give him a big kiss from me


----------



## Boz (Mar 4, 2010)

Awww Fran maybe you are going to just have to take a road trip and come up and get him!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 4, 2010)

*Boz wrote: *


> Awww Fran maybe you are going to just have to take a road trip and come up and get him!


ha ha my husband would kill me,lol, unless he accidently jumped into my pocket book? :shock:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 4, 2010)

He's such a grumpy looking little guy! I love the pictures of him out "lopping" around!  So cute! :hearts:


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 5, 2010)

He looks like such a sweetie.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 6, 2010)

My boyfriend says that Midnight reminds him of Eeyore.


----------



## Boz (Mar 7, 2010)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> My boyfriend says that Midnight reminds him of Eeyore.


OMG he does doesn't he?!


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 9, 2010)

How is the foster mom and bunny doing today???


----------



## RandomWiktor (Mar 9, 2010)

The new foster bun is BEAUTIFUL! Thank you so very much for taking him in, the world needs more compassionate folks like yourself


----------



## Boz (Mar 12, 2010)

Last week Monday I (and a friend!) went and picked up two dwarf hamsters (there were four but his parents apparently took the other two (this dude was like 40)) because he was offering them free. No that's not why I took them. I took them because after emailing him and saying something (nicely!) about offering free he said he honestly didn't care if they became snake food and that offering them free would probably be better then letting them outside to be eaten by a hawk. :shock:

Well on March 10th I got a wonderful surprised...
More hamsters!!!! :shock:

Now I am about 99% sure the two I got are both female, so that means one (or both) of the other two hamsters were males. And that means there could be more on the way!!

Anyway, I temporarily named the two hamsters Doodle and Noodle until I come up with better suited ones. Noodle gave birth March 10th.  (have any name suggestions? )

Doodle is on the left and Noodle is on the right. They are both opal but slightly different. Noodle's colors are bolder then Doodles.






Doodle





Noodle





Can you guess who this is? 





I _think _this is Noodle.





Doodle in the front and Noodle in the back.





They are now separated since Noodle gave birth. 

And you didn't think I'd leave you hanging without at least one baby picture did you? Took these March 10th.





Look! A red eyed baby!  





I can't wait till they start zooming around!

I went down there tonight to check on Doodle and see if she had babies. None! She just wanted out! So I was holding her for a bit. Poor Noodle wanted out too. I have a blanket covering half of her tank for more privacy. They are in a quieter part of the house as well. 

Man I got my hands full... :thud:


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 12, 2010)

WOW!! Poor girls, and poor you! You do have your hands full. Did you find this guy off craigslist? I remember seeing someone on there with free dwarf hammies and I was not happy about it, but it is too soon since I lost Petunia for me to get another dwarfie.

How can you tell that Noodle is the mom? Also, would Doodle help with the babies, or cause trouble? I don't know a lot about dwarf behavior, but I do know they like a friend and they're one of the rarer hamster species in that the father participates in taking care of the babies. I was under the assumption that they did more of a communal rearing thing, than a single-parent, with other adults being a threat to the babies. However this is from an academic standpoint, not real-world!

Give those sweeties a kiss for me! You probably know 10x more than I do about these critters, but I'm sure mama hammie would love some hard boiled/scrambled egg or bread soaked in milk to get some more fat and protein in her diet. My Petunia also loved yogurt and peanut butter.


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 12, 2010)

Just saw this today too:
http://madison.craigslist.org/pet/1640399063.html


----------



## Boz (Mar 12, 2010)

I watched them for about 20 minutes and Noodle kept going in and curling up around the babies and checking on them, while Doodle just kept running around begging for attention from me. hehe

I do know that daddy will help with kids but I wasn't sure about a sister/friend and since I have a feeling she's having babies herself I took Doodle out. I have done a lot of searching on the internet, however there is a lot of false information out there. Luckily I have a couple friends I've met who breed hamsters. So I can bug them all I want! hehe

Aww I'm sorry Petunia passed away. I just saw her picture on your blog earlier. Soo adorable!

I'm going to the store today to get a couple things for mama(s). 
As of this morning Doodle hadn't had any babies.

Aww poor hamsters!  I saw a couple free rabbits the other day. *Must not go on craigslist no more*



This is off topic but I can view this "part" of the forum (or any part for that matter) when I'm not signed in. Like if I click on a section I can't see it but if I click on an individualthread (like when it shows the newest thread) I can see it not signed in. Maybe I should bring this up in the About the Forum area?


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh super, sounds like you're all set for advice. I'll be watching closely! As for the privacy issues I'll forward the question on to the higher-ups.


----------



## Boz (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks!
And I showed someone those pictures and they said they look about 2 days old! So Now I'm saying they were born the 8th, not the 10th!
It is very likely she did have the the 8th because I hadn't held them much and been by them much besides for water and food. Plus the babies are deep in the nest so I wouldn't have seen them if it was covered!


----------



## naturestee (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm sooooo glad you're fostering Midnight! He really does have a lot of potential, he just needed to get out of that cage and have someone work with him regularly. It's possible that just moving him to a pen changed some of his cage aggressive behaviors. I'm glad he still is a lap bunny. He was a nice one last fall.

And OMG babies! So it sounds like the adult girls are friendly? That's great. I don't suppose you have friends who want to adopt them. I'm guessing there's still a ton at the shelter.

You should come over and see Melody. And James redid the bunny room for me so everyone fits in it. Yay! Just give me a phone call since I'm not online much. If I don't pick up just leave a message since I probably have my hands full at the moment. I'm always here.

P.S. Boz was bunnysitting my bunnies while I was in the hospital.:inlove:


----------



## Boz (Mar 12, 2010)

Naturestee: He's come along way so far!! He's already begging for treats! He still isn't too sure about being touched but he'll come around. He's a lot like Marley was when she was like 6-18 months old. He's got the same my-way-or-the-highway attitude. 

I know!! You want a hamster baby!? hehe just kidding!  
Actually we don't have very many! I got a few adopted out at mobiles and the others just got adopted. We only got four, one is at my house as he was a little freaked with hands but he's a lot better now!

I know I need to see her! I could bring my camera too if you want. Baby pictures! In fact, I got to message you!

I'll see if I can go tomorrow, though I can't promise anything! It's a busy day tomorrow. And I want to see the bunny room. That is going to be awesome to see!


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hamster babies bring back memories, I got a new hamster and within 2 days she had a litter I was like OMG. They were so cute though.


----------



## Boz (Mar 14, 2010)

Here is Doodle! Fat Pregnant Hammy! I was hoping by some chance she wasn't but she definitely looks pregnant. Looks like more babies on the way... Now it's just waiting!! 





And here is Noodle's litter of 5 fat and chunky babies! 5 Days old here!





*NOTE*: I did not disturb the nest in that photo of the litter!! The tank is on a table and the end is hanging off a bit so I laid on the floor and took the picture from underneath.


----------



## Boz (Mar 15, 2010)

YAY! I finally got the critter room all rearranged the way I want it. It looks awesome!! I am so proud. 

And since I don't have pictures of the bunnies, I got baby hamster pics.
6 Days old!


----------



## PeytonBunny (Mar 15, 2010)

OH MY GOSH!!! Look how small those guys are....I've always wanted a hamster but you can't get them in Australia..Can't wait to see pics of them as they grow..


----------



## cheryl (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh wow..have never seen little baby hamsters before....yeah they are actually illegal here.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 15, 2010)

they are so tiny!!!!!!! Cheryl why are they illegal in Australia? I know in the county above me Ferrets were at one time illegal, i dont know exactly why, but t hey were,lol.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 15, 2010)

Aww! Lookit the little ham-lets!  I used to breed hamsters (Russian dwarfs were my specialty). Looking at those pictures makes me squee!, though.  I wouldn't worry about disturbing the nest too much, though. I could handle the baby hammies I had almost from birth. Since the mom was raised that way by me, she never really minded. I can't wait until they look like miniature adults. That is my favorite period! My other favorite thing about baby hammies is their cute little squeaky noises. Especially when mom runs the nest over and knocks them around (when settling in for nursing, etc). It's like she's riling up the babies!


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 15, 2010)

I love the baby tails!!

I can't tell if Doodle's pregnant--my hammies all looked pretty fat!

Re: the blog privacy settings, they should be fixed now.


----------



## Boz (Mar 15, 2010)

Noodle is REALLY friendly! Same with Doodle.
I went to give Noodle some hamster "mush" (just some yummy food with extras in it since she's a mommy!) and she was trying so hard to get a grip on my hand. So I held my hand flat just about an inch above the bottom and she zoomed right in and started up my arm!

Doodle is the same way. As soon as she realizes I'm there she's trying to get up the side of the tank! I barely get my hand in and she's crawling up my hand and up my arm! They are both so so friendly!

I want to hold one of the babies! I've never held on before. 

And thanks Claire!
And compared to Noodle, Doodle looks huge now! At first Noodle was the big one.


----------



## Boz (Mar 17, 2010)

I got some updated pictures of the babies I will post later tonight or tomorrow! But for now I got this..

Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 17, 2010)

Awwwww!!! Too adorable.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 18, 2010)

Thats so cute!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 18, 2010)

i love your photo's!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 18, 2010)

*squee!*


----------



## Boz (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you! 
And Kelly, so when will you be picking one up??!?! hehehehe


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 18, 2010)

I have two hammies already!!! (One of the three Hamigos is gone. His brothers beat the heck out of him and 1/3 of his back was a scab. Now he lives at my mum's house and is being spoiled rotten. That puts my three down to two.)


----------



## Boz (Mar 18, 2010)

Awww poor little guy!
well, what's one more right?!
hehe
I'm just kidding. 

Doodle just keeps getting bigger and bigger. She's got to have them soon! I keep saying "She's having them tonight!" And a week has gone by now!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 18, 2010)

Because Will said no. :sad:


----------



## Boz (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay well I'm a little behind on showing you all pictures!!

Day 8












Day 9











Day 10



















:biggrin2:

Today is Day 11 so I hope to get photos tonight!
Oh and I almost forgot...

Day 1




(this photo was taken from the bottom of the tank, just an fyi!)

Doodle had her babies last night!! I'm not totally sure, but I think she had 8 babies!! :shock:

So Noodle's babies were born March 8th and Doodles were born March 18th. Easy to remember!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 19, 2010)

They are soooo cute! Are you able to hold them?


----------



## Boz (Mar 19, 2010)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> They are soooo cute! Are you able to hold them?


I totally want to! And I think Noodle wouldn't mind (the way she acts around me when I'm in the tank) but I haven't. I was told that waiting till there eyes are open is good just to be sure. They should be opening them this weekend. I can't wait!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 19, 2010)

I figured that's why we don't have any shots of them in your hands.  What is it that they are eating?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 19, 2010)

I would say that you could hold them about now. Sometimes mama might get upset and move the nest, but for the most part, you should be OK. I would always start holding them with mama in my hands, so she wouldn't get so upset. At this stage, they like to lick your hands (it feels so funny!)

Have fun with your little hammy hoard!


----------



## Boz (Mar 19, 2010)

Yep!  It's a little mixture of Pea Baby food, baby rice cereal, flax seed, and oatmeal. They love it!


----------



## Boz (Mar 19, 2010)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I would say that you could hold them about now. Sometimes mama might get upset and move the nest, but for the most part, you should be OK. I would always start holding them with mama in my hands, so she wouldn't get so upset. At this stage, they like to lick your hands (it feels so funny!)
> 
> Have fun with your little hammy hoard!


Yay! Thanks for the reply! Maybe I'll try tonight. I always wash my hands and then rub the bedding on my hands before I start putting my hands in the tank.


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 19, 2010)

*Boz wrote: *


> :biggrin2:



This is beyond adorable.

PS You should stop tempting us because I'm gonna have to get a couple of these guys if you keep it up!


----------



## Boz (Mar 20, 2010)

hehee Claire, you know you want them!!

So I got some more pictures day. I tired to hold one by letting them come up to my hand and one did crawl in it but Noodle kept trying so hard to get up my arm and in my hand so much it never worked out too well.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 20, 2010)

ekk the babies are up. They're gonna be zzzzooooooommmmming around now! lol


----------



## Boz (Mar 20, 2010)

I know! They zoom around a little bit now but once their eyes are open there is no stopping them!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 20, 2010)

I see baby grooming time!


----------



## Boz (Mar 21, 2010)

hehehe I know! It's so cute! And they already store food in their pouches!

Today I was at petsmart and omg! They have an adorable REW gerbil!!! I recently fell in love with the color and then seeing one? omg! I seriously wanted to take him home!! I love their ruby eyes. And they have pink skin too so they have a pink nose, ears, and paws! I wanted him so bad!!


----------



## crystal (Mar 21, 2010)

I don't know why but we don't have these little critters in Australia. they are quite cute! 

I was reading along and enjoying the pics... but then I was caught off guard... they have pouches?!? what? that part surprised me! which might sound really stupid to people that have grown up with hamsters. but I have never had anything to do with them! never seen one. I am quite intruiged


----------



## Boz (Mar 21, 2010)

They have cheek pouches! hehe Not the kind like kangaroos have.  


This is a Syrian hamster (they are bigger then the dwarfs) gathering food in it's cheek pouches. (am I spelling pouches right? It looks off )
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/PkcXAycCl9k&feature=related&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 21, 2010)

omg thats the freakest thing ever


----------



## crystal (Mar 21, 2010)

That is very strange haha

At the start it just looks like it's eating the biscuits, but it's cheek area gets massive. It certainly doesn't look very comfortable for the little thing. do both the males and females have the pouches?

And what purpose does the pouch serve? In the wild do they use them to store food for the winter?


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 22, 2010)

Hamsters in the wild store tons of stuff in their burrows. The name of the species actually comes from the German word meaning "to store." I have heard of hamsters storing kilos of stuff in their burrows! When they would put Petunia under general anesthesia to examine her, the vets would find all sorts of stuff stored in there. They even once thought she had lumps in her breast tissue one time, but after putting her under GA, they found that the lumps they were feeling was food in her pouch!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes, you spelled "pouches" correctly.  I always used to give my big teddy-bear hammies Milk-Bone brand dog biscuits. It was funny to watch them cram the treats in there! 

EDIT: Here are two pictures that I thought of while talking about hammy cheek pouches.


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 23, 2010)

I love that pic! The other day I gave my Syrian Phoebe an entire Frosted Mini Wheat (one with less frosting on it) and she walked around with it in her pouch for a bit, which was ridiculous.

And this video, which is also a Syrian:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEahXcGWYYs[/ame]


----------



## kirbyultra (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh my, hammies and crackers!
BTW, *squeal* your baby pics!


----------



## cheryl (Mar 23, 2010)

I just watched the video...and oh wow...i just couldn't believe it fit all those biscuits in..

And those little babies are just so cute now..with their fur..i loved the picture of the little baby taking a bit of food...i'm like Aww look at that lol....so cute..


----------



## Boz (Mar 26, 2010)

I've been very bad about updating here but I've been taking pictures of Noodle's babies everyday!!

They now have their eyes fully open and are just zooming all around! 






























































From the left: Hazel, Peanut (I think), Cashew, Walnut (I think), and Almond. hehehe These are just their temp names till they go to their new homes! 






Noodle's will be ready for there new homes soon! Kelly, if you read this, at what age did you start letting them go to their new homes?


Also, Doodle's babies are a week old yesterday!! 











Looks like some grey (not sure of the true term), REW, and possibly argente babies!! Find out more in the next week though.


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 26, 2010)

I think I got my first two when they were 4 weeks old. How long did it take for their eyes to open? They're so adorable!!


----------



## Boz (Mar 26, 2010)

They started Saturday Night and they were fully open by Monday.  So like 48 hours. They grow up so so fast! It's crazy!

I was thinking about 4 weeks. Thanks!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 26, 2010)

I separated them from mom at about 4 weeks old. I held onto them until about 5-6 weeks, though. (Some people think of smaller hammies as snake food ). They are adorable! I miss their little squeaks and chirps!

(Is that one little one a cinnamon? The orange fur with ruby eyes?)


----------



## Boz (Mar 26, 2010)

okay thanks!  I wasn't totally sure. I read that they can start breeding as early as 4 weeks old (wow!) so I was being sure! When should I separate males from females?

I believe its an argente.


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 26, 2010)

What adroable Dwarfs! I am a "hammie pro" myself 
They look like Campbell hybrids..I would almost say campbells completley but thier arches are so high?

I really want another dwarf after my Winter White passed..a blue mottled campbell is my choice!


----------



## Boz (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm pretty sure they are hybirds. I can't imagine that they arn't! Are you planning a road trip to Wisconsin? hehehe


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 27, 2010)

I separated the males from females around 4 weeks (if not a little sooner)


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 28, 2010)

*Boz wrote: *


> I'm pretty sure they are hybirds. I can't imagine that they arn't! Are you planning a road trip to Wisconsin? hehehe


I just may. LOL.


----------



## Boz (Mar 29, 2010)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I separated the males from females around 4 weeks (if not a little sooner)


Now it's trying to figure out which ones are males and females! LOL


----------



## Boz (Mar 29, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> *Boz wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure they are hybirds. I can't imagine that they arn't! Are you planning a road trip to Wisconsin? hehehe
> ...


Woot! See you in about 2 weeks!


----------



## Boz (Mar 29, 2010)

Here are some pictures I took of Midnight a couple weeks ago. He had a blast!


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 29, 2010)

I love holland lop faces! So smooshy!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 29, 2010)

I want him! Now, if I could only convince le boyfriend to comply...


----------



## Boz (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh talk to him! 

So today I went to a pet store and omg they had the two fattest gerbils I've EVER seen! They were huge!! I wanted to get them soo bad! I don't know though. I just don't know if I should buy from a pet store. I want them at the same time though!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Boz wrote: *


> So today I went to a pet store and omg they had the *two fattest gerbils* I've EVER seen! They were huge!! I wanted to get them soo bad! I don't know though. I just don't know if I should buy from a pet store. I want them at the same time though!!


Didn't you learn from Noodle and Doodle?! lol I've never had gerbils. I always thought it was hilarious to watch them dig at the glass in their cages at the store, though. They could have a ton of stuff to play with, but they still dig at the glass...


----------



## Boz (Mar 31, 2010)

These two were just fat (well at least one was for sure).  I'm not getting them, I have enough hamsters right now! Apparently they were their old breeding pair and now they are retired. It's a male and female about a year old. I would be worried about them still breeding even though they apparently stopped. 

Gerbils LOVE to dig. I give them lots of bedding in!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 1, 2010)

Great pictures of the hamsters, cute little buggers. Looks like Midnight was enjoying the nice weather.


----------



## Boz (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks Dave! 
Midnight made a COMPLETE MESS of his pen today. Like, I couldn't believe it! Sassy Boy I tell ya!


So I've been watching this little girl on petfinder for so long...
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15799025?recno=10


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 1, 2010)

She is so cute..gerbils are tons of fun if they are tame!


----------



## Boz (Apr 1, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> She is so cute..gerbils are tons of fun if they are tame!


I know! Arn't they?!
I can't wait till I have more. I miss having them around!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 2, 2010)

And to think the link was of a rabbit 
cute gerbil tho


----------



## Boz (Apr 2, 2010)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> And to think the link was of a rabbit
> cute gerbil tho


hehehe
After having Midnight now I officially do not want more rabbits. 5 rabbits right now is just proving to be a little much! But for Midnight's sake I'm dealing.  I'm hoping to actually work on bonding Dolla and Louie to Domino again come summer.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 2, 2010)

Well Dolla could always come visit me.


----------



## Boz (Apr 2, 2010)

She got out and guess what? She let Louie out too!! So they both made a mess and got in the hay bin!! grrrr! Little stinker! lol


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 2, 2010)

LOL. Not like you had nothing else to do


----------



## Boz (Apr 2, 2010)

Pshtt!!

Well you wanted rabbits? Then here you go!
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15506315?recno=1
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15126869?recno=24
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/14488208?recno=11
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15178401?recno=12
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/14823114?recno=16 Really want


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 2, 2010)

there all so cute. You made me look at my SPCA to see if there were any and found this one http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16093624?recno=2 who looks like one of our first bunnies


----------



## Boz (Apr 2, 2010)

aww soo cute!

I really want a velveteen lop. If I didn't have 4 rabbits I'd totally consider the girl I listed last! 

When are you coming and picking up Dolla? She's ready to tear apart your house!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 3, 2010)

lol, I'll try for summer 2011


----------



## Boz (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh no if I wait that long I might not have a house!


----------



## Boz (Apr 7, 2010)

Can you believe Noodle's babies turn 4 weeks old yesterday?! Noodle went to her new home too! I wouldn't have let her go to anyone. She's in a great home and will be spoiled rotten. 

It turned out that of Noodle's babies their was 1 male and 4 females. Sexing them was SO EASY! Like, omg I couldn't believe it. lol The poor little guy was pretty traumatized when I separated him. He's coming around though.  On the other hand the 4 girls are like 'PUT UR HAND DOWN NOW I WANT UPPPP!!' lol I can't barely put my hand down and 4 (5 when Noodle was still there) hamsters try to all climb into my hand. lol


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow it's hard to believe it's been that long.


----------



## Boz (Apr 8, 2010)

Omg Midnight let me pet him today!! And not just once!!! He was begging for a treat and I reached over and scratched his head and he just say there!! I was so happy I thought I was going to cry. lol


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 8, 2010)

awww He loves you now. You've done good work with him. Are you keeping him now?


----------



## Boz (Apr 13, 2010)

I've lost one of the hamsters.  The vet looked at him and it was bad. He was dehydrated, purpleish, having trouble breathing, wobbly, and over all not good at all. I felt so bad for him and he just look like he had no will left in him.  He would have been 4 weeks on Thursday. I never really officially named him but I called him a little squirt yesterday since he was the runt of the litter.

RIP Squirt
March 18th, 2010 - April 13th, 2010


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 16, 2010)

Sorry for the loss of Squirt.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 17, 2010)

Sorry for the hammy loss.  Sometimes, it's almost a failure to thrive thing. At least he's resting well now. :hug:


----------

